# The Difference N O S Makes



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This LCD Seiko is nothing special, apart from the fact it is NOS 

If it was in normal used condition it would be worth Â£50 tops ....

Funny buggers, collectors......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=120361235820


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Is that little Seiko tag thingy all you need to prove it's NOS? :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it looked like somebody wanted it badly


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Is that little Seiko tag thingy all you need to prove it's NOS? :huh:


No but it also helps, main thing is the watch needs to be in mint condition preferably with the little stickies still on the watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Is that little Seiko tag thingy all you need to prove it's NOS? :huh:


That and the obvious unworn condition, its 30 years old at least.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

big jump in the price really. but compare it to finding an early 70's muscle car in NOS the price that would be worth. I have a NOS pocket watch with original packaging myself that in excellent used condition maybe comes in at $400, $650 with packing but have been offered over 3K for it simply because it sat untouched. NOS rules as does minty


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought 15 NOS Wittnauer LCD watches, complete with inner and outer boxes, hang tags, price tags, manuals, and original leather bands (which are totally rotted away to nothing). I paid around $30 each even though they are more "original" and "nos" and "complete" than the subject watch which sold for Â£475. To me the watches are mostly valueless - bought them for the boxes and paperwork which are the same for the very valuable Wittnauer Futurama sector retrograde watch.

Anybody want a lot of Wittnauer LCD watches cheap?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I just bought 15 NOS Wittnauer LCD watches, complete with inner and outer boxes, hang tags, price tags, manuals, and original leather bands (which are totally rotted away to nothing). I paid around $30 each even though they are more "original" and "nos" and "complete" than the subject watch which sold for Â£475. To me the watches are mostly valueless - bought them for the boxes and paperwork which are the same for the very valuable Wittnauer Futurama sector retrograde watch.
> 
> Anybody want a lot of Wittnauer LCD watches cheap?


Might do Dave...can we see a photo of them? :huh:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeh Yeh Yeh!!!!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

1970 Â£20

2009 Â£500

Go figure!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

PhilM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Is that little Seiko tag thingy all you need to prove it's NOS? :huh:
> ...


I've seen a few on ebay recently that are clearly not NOS but have a stickie on the back


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought 15 NOS Wittnauer LCD watches, complete with inner and outer boxes, hang tags, price tags, manuals, and original leather bands (which are totally rotted away to nothing). I paid around $30 each even though they are more "original" and "nos" and "complete" than the subject watch which sold for Â£475. To me the watches are mostly valueless - bought them for the boxes and paperwork which are the same for the very valuable Wittnauer Futurama sector retrograde watch.
> ...


Here you go Paul:










It's too bad I didn't deal with this yesterday as I mailed you two Electro-Chrons for parts and repair.

Best regards from frosty Canada (5 below zero Fahrenheit this morning).


----------

